# A Texas permit holder made the news



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have Dish Network for TV and I live around 2 1/2 hours from Fort Worth so I get there news on my local channels. They showed this permit holder shooting this punk who was holding people up in a food store with a gun. He shoot the guy two times in the legs. He stated he was aiming below the waste so not to kill him. I believe he should have aimed dead center. The police said he saw what was happening from the parking lot and his wife was in the store. He had the right to go in there to protect his wife and as soon as the bad guy pointed his weapon at him it became self defense. If this happen in CT you would go to jail. He did shoot the guy as he was running away from the store. I'm so glad the police were on his side and approve everything he did. I'm happy I live in Texas.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad everything worked out OK for that old boy. Your right almost anywhere on the east coast except Florida he'd be in jail.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

God Bless Texas.
He should have sent 2 to the chest, not try and get Turkish revenge (wounding below the waist) We would have all been better off if this perp succumbed to his injuries. One less bad guy on the planet.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*ccw*

did they actually show a film from a surveillance camera of the shooting spacedoggy?
if so i would like to see it. did they say his name? 
maybe i can find him on the net.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*found link*

i found something about it at this link. the way the man handled it was good for our cause. i dont think he tried to shoot for his legs.it just went that way.http://www.star-telegram.com/news/story/159251.html


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> i found something about it at this link. the way the man handled it was good for our cause. i dont think he tried to shoot for his legs.it just went that way.http://www.star-telegram.com/news/story/159251.html


Thanks for the link. If I could figure out who he was, I think I'd go to Ft. Worth and buy him dinner! :smt033


----------

